# Does anyone have the bulbo book by:



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone have the book on bulbo by Bill Thomas? If you do please respond as I have a specific question I need answered and I understand it is in the book.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2010)

I see Bill Thoms once or twice a month at judging etc. I'd be happy to pass the Q along. BTW, Bill was the auctioneer at the Slipper Symposium.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 20, 2010)

Ernie, what I need is someone that actual has the book in their hand. Fred Clark referred me to something in it that I would like someone to read or send me. And, yes I know that Bill Thoms always does the auction at the Slipper Symposium. He always gets me to take some of my money out of my pocket. So, who has this book? I'm sure someone does.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, I have it.
What is the question?


----------



## Bolero (Dec 21, 2010)

I have the book as well.......ask away!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 21, 2010)

We are all waiting for the question with baited breath...

Of course, you could just buy it, I highly recommend it!
I refer to it on a regular basis.


----------



## etex (Dec 21, 2010)

Me,three! It is an excellent book written in a very humorous,easy to read style.

So, the question? Ask away!!
No access to printer, but can send pics , via cell phone,of requested page/info if printed material needed.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 22, 2010)

Well?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in answering. The question is now answered as I now have the book. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob, you're such a tease.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 23, 2010)

oh well...guess I am too late to the party


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Bob, you're such a tease.


Mean, I'd say.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2010)

That's pretty funny! "Patience of a gnat!"


----------

